# Dream and Eclipse - 2x giant rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 3 and a half years. 
Name(s): Dream (grey) and Eclipse (spotted)
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated.
Reason for rehoming: Children lost interest in them.
Will the group be split: These girls would like a home together. 
Other: These photos were taken just after they arrived (pictures really don't do them justice). Eclipse had a dental as her teeth were growing into her tongue and her tongue is now very sore and swollen. We are hoping that correct diet will improve the condition of her teeth. Both girls are very overweight and struggled coming round from anesthetic, but are now doing well. Both bunnies are on a very strict diet to help them slim down.

They are big girls weighing in at;
Dream - 4.97 kilos
Eclipse - 3.83kilos

Dream


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww! They are so lovely! Hope they find a home soon


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a beautiful pair! I'm sure these will go quick


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Such a shame they are so far away! They sound like perfect girlies for my buster who would soon have them running round the garden and the weight falling off!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

oh they are lovely! Eclipse looks just like my rabbit Gris that I had when I was younger. 

Hope they find a loving home soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting. Dream is very friendly and loves attention and Eclipse loves a fuss too (but isn't keen on being held)


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here.
We think Eclipse is older than the previous owners have told us as she has an 'old bunny' look about her. The vets said she is in good health, just getting old. Can anyone offer these ladies a nice retirement home?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Homed now. Thread can be deleted.


----------

